# Apartment near to Marina walk or JBR walk?



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys,

I have a budget about 80k/ year and I am thinking to stay either near to marina walk or JBR walk. I did some research on dubizzle and there's plenty of them.
however, I do not know which building is good.

Do you guys suggest that I should stay close to marina walk or JBR walk? I do enjoy sun tan though. I am thinking to stay at the Torch if Marina walk is a better choice, or bay central if JBR walk is a better choice. Are these good buildings or you have some other suggestion within my budget? I would love to have marina view though.

My other considerations are restaurants within walking distance as I would try to avoid driving all the time :/ JBR is good but I have been there once, it seems less happening than Marina walk but it is next to beach!! I appreciate if anyone can list out the pro n cons of these both area , it will really be a great help to me :clap2:


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

I read some post it said that some of the buildings the chiller is inclusive. It will be great if this is taken care of too..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I moved into the Torch a couple of weeks ago and like it a lot, easy in and out to the highway and lots of restaurants along the Marina Walk. It's also a short walk to Barista's and the Marriott is across the street. If you can get an apartment with the XX05 number the view is fantastic.

That being said I like the beach walk as well, not necessarily for the beach, how many days will I actually be out there anyway? It's not like I can't walk or take a short taxi over there anyway.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## ata71 (May 4, 2012)

JBR ? are you gonna buy an elicopter before you move over there ?


----------



## dubaidreams (Apr 17, 2012)

I am being offered a job in Dubai as I am currently living in London and want to know if I can get a good apartment for a family with 2 kids 
Maybe a 2 bedroom apartment near Internet city for approx 100K


----------



## dubaidreams (Apr 17, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I moved into the Torch a couple of weeks ago and like it a lot, easy in and out to the highway and lots of restaurants along the Marina Walk. It's also a short walk to Barista's and the Marriott is across the street. If you can get an apartment with the XX05 number the view is fantastic.
> 
> That being said I like the beach walk as well, not necessarily for the beach, how many days will I actually be out there anyway? It's not like I can't walk or take a short taxi over there anyway.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....


What is the rent and how many bedrooms please


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes I am thinking about the Torch too . It seems to be right at the center between my office and marina walk. How long does it take to reach Marina walk from the Torch? I like your idea of taking a Taxi to the beach if I need to. And I would prefer the view than the access to beach 

Any good agent do you recommend?


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, how is the management and the quality of the Torch? Been hearing dozen of good comments but could you share us your experience?


----------



## ata71 (May 4, 2012)

dubaidreams said:


> I am being offered a job in Dubai as I am currently living in London and want to know if I can get a good apartment for a family with 2 kids
> Maybe a 2 bedroom apartment near Internet city for approx 100K


The views in the Greens it's a wonderfull place, nice community, and it''s at 500mt from internet city (Farways, Links, Golf tower)...I think you can try to find something on dubizzle just to have an idea on the actual rental price...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

dubaidreams said:


> What is the rent and how many bedrooms please


I paid 120K with the chiller included, the landlord turned down 110K, 2 bedrooms.

I looked at a couple of others in the Torch for less but the views weren't nearly as good and the owner threw in one bed/bedroom set, couch and flat screen TV, microwave, pots, pans, dishes, glasses, tea pot, and satellite TV (crap though!), all new.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

transformer said:


> Yes I am thinking about the Torch too . It seems to be right at the center between my office and marina walk. How long does it take to reach Marina walk from the Torch? I like your idea of taking a Taxi to the beach if I need to. And I would prefer the view than the access to beach
> 
> Any good agent do you recommend?


10 minutes walk to Spinny's (basically the start of the walk restaurant area) at a leisurely pace.

PM me for the agent, she did a good job in my opinion and not hard on the eyes either!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

transformer said:


> Also, how is the management and the quality of the Torch? Been hearing dozen of good comments but could you share us your experience?


Friendly and prompt so far. Quality is good but if it was in the US and my apartment I would have them touch the finishing up a bit but nothing major.


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

I am looking for one bedroom with the chiller included, i do not need furniture.
Do you think i can get a nice Marina view within 80k? Or i should increase my budget?



XDoodlebugger said:


> I paid 120K with the chiller included, the landlord turned down 110K, 2 bedrooms.
> 
> I looked at a couple of others in the Torch for less but the views weren't nearly as good and the owner threw in one bed/bedroom set, couch and flat screen TV, microwave, pots, pans, dishes, glasses, tea pot, and satellite TV (crap though!), all new.


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Friendly and prompt so far. Quality is good but if it was in the US and my apartment I would have them touch the finishing up a bit but nothing major.


Yeh as long as they do not have leakage /blocking issue, or bad smell of the place I will be perfectly fine with it.

Is the neighborhood mostly expat or? Mixture or mostly european?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

transformer said:


> Yeh as long as they do not have leakage /blocking issue, or bad smell of the place I will be perfectly fine with it.
> 
> Is the neighborhood mostly expat or? Mixture or mostly european?


Western expat it seems.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

transformer said:


> I am looking for one bedroom with the chiller included, i do not need furniture.
> Do you think i can get a nice Marina view within 80k? Or i should increase my budget?


A guy I know rented a two bedroom for 90k 7 months ago (marina view but not as good as mine), so I am not really sure. Doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> A guy I know rented a two bedroom for 90k 7 months ago (marina view but not as good as mine), so I am not really sure. Doesn't hurt to ask!


Sounds tempting.
How do you get the place? through an agent or dubizzle?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

transformer said:


> Sounds tempting.
> How do you get the place? through an agent or dubizzle?


PM sent.


----------



## jessop (May 9, 2012)

Hi all, thought it might be useful to share my knowledge as I just moved to Dubai and am living in Marina Pinnacle right next to the Torch. From what I've heard the JBR residences were only meant to be 4 floors but they kept on building so there could be some safety issues. Also it can be very busy on JBR walk so noise may be a problem. It takes about 15 mins to walk to the beach from where I live, and the marina walk starts just around the corner. Marina Pinnacle is in it's infancy so the maintenance isn't quite as good as other buildings but that may keep the prices down and should improve over time. The building is only about half full and my partner got it through an agent. Hope that helps and good luck in your search!


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

jessop said:


> Hi all, thought it might be useful to share my knowledge as I just moved to Dubai and am living in Marina Pinnacle right next to the Torch. From what I've heard the JBR residences were only meant to be 4 floors but they kept on building so there could be some safety issues. Also it can be very busy on JBR walk so noise may be a problem. It takes about 15 mins to walk to the beach from where I live, and the marina walk starts just around the corner. Marina Pinnacle is in it's infancy so the maintenance isn't quite as good as other buildings but that may keep the prices down and should improve over time. The building is only about half full and my partner got it through an agent. Hope that helps and good luck in your search!


This is useful too.
I have seen some picture of the interior.
The finishing seems to be not so good. But I will drop by and take a look when i arrive in Dubai. I appreciate your help


----------



## jessop (May 9, 2012)

The quality of the building is fine, we've had some plumbing problems but nothing that can't be fixed and there's always someone on site to sort things out. The other day I was helping a new friend search for an apartment at the marina and was quite surprised to find many places we're quite pokey and dirty (we looked at JBR, Iris Blue and Marina Quays), also they were all overpriced so do shop around. I was told not to believe prices on Dubizzle, apparently it's common for you to get there then they say that apartment has gone but we have this one for X amount more. You may also say you want something and be told someone else has made an offer to drive up your price. This happened to my partner and it became clear pretty quickly the other offer didn't exist. He negotiated for our appliances to be put in and sometimes you can get AC included in the price too so don't be afraid ask.


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

sounds like I can really tune down the price like bargain in a market.
I would like it have Dewa to be covered too as my housing allowance is on use it or lose it basis.


----------



## McKenzieT (May 2, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> 10 minutes walk to Spinny's (basically the start of the walk restaurant area) at a leisurely pace.
> 
> PM me for the agent, she did a good job in my opinion and not hard on the eyes either!


Could you please PM me the agent contact info? I'm also looking for someone.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

jessop said:


> The quality of the building is fine


Are your eyes painted on? 

Marina Pinnacle is terrible. Some of my friends live there, every time I visit, there's an additional lift not working, a new piece of the ceiling is hanging down, there's more paint on the doors than on the walls, the external windows/doors don't close properly or have massive gaps, all the kitchen/bathroom units have paint on them, the walls are like carboard (you can literally listen to their neighbours' conversations word for word) their water tank fell through the roof, the car park is like driving on the moon with craters, bumps and debris everywhere.

I dread to think what corners they've cut with emergency/fire facilities.


----------



## jessop (May 9, 2012)

I'm only sharing my own experience so far and I've been completely honest about the problems we have had and that the maintenance isn't up to scratch yet but I don't agree that the issues are as bad as you think. The interior of our apartment is lovely and we can't hear the neighbours at all. The car park does need a clear up and sometimes one of the lifts is out but these are all things that can and will be sorted out.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

McKenzieT said:


> Could you please PM me the agent contact info? I'm also looking for someone.


Looks like you still aren't PMable yet, post a couple of more times and remind me. I used to live in the Hakkari region of Turkey, beautiful area!


----------



## huzzi84 (May 10, 2012)

*Re:*

Hey Madam
i just read your opinion about living at JBR or Marina,i would say it would be much better to live at marina side because you will find every facilities there likw childrens playing area,restauranta,marina walk and more,i am an agent and pluS i have few really good properrties at marinA which are under your budget,if you want further detaila you can contact me anytimw,and i would be greatful to assit you

Thankyou,


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

huzzi84 said:


> Hey Madam
> i just read your opinion about living at JBR or Marina,i would say it would be much better to live at marina side because you will find every facilities there likw childrens playing area,restauranta,marina walk and more,i am an agent and pluS i have few really good properrties at marinA which are under your budget,if you want further detaila you can contact me anytimw,and i would be greatful to assit you
> 
> Thankyou,


I am now only looking at the Torch.
Do you have any one bed room with Marina view?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

huzzi84 said:


> Hey Madam
> i just read your opinion about living at JBR or Marina,i would say it would be much better to live at marina side because you will find every facilities there likw childrens playing area,restauranta,marina walk and more,i am an agent and pluS i have few really good properrties at marinA which are under your budget,if you want further detaila you can contact me anytimw,and i would be greatful to assit you
> 
> Thankyou,


Love the name!


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

Btw, i am a 6foots man.
Why would you think I am a madam? HAHA


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I paid 120K with the chiller included, the landlord turned down 110K, 2 bedrooms.
> 
> I looked at a couple of others in the Torch for less but the views weren't nearly as good and the owner threw in one bed/bedroom set, couch and flat screen TV, microwave, pots, pans, dishes, glasses, tea pot, and satellite TV (crap though!), all new.


Hey XDoodlebugger, quick question with regards to where you're staying as we're looking at a 2bedroom there too, but the 08 unit.

We really like it - the only issue we had was the lighting in the bathroom. I'm not sure if it's the same with the other units but the 08 one only has only one light fitting in the guest bathroom and two in the main bathroom. There's none above the bathtub area so I would only assume after you install shower rails it's dark in there. What did you guys do? Or is it just this one unit that we saw that has a problem, hmm:confused2:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ashesc said:


> Hey XDoodlebugger, quick question with regards to where you're staying as we're looking at a 2bedroom there too, but the 08 unit.
> 
> We really like it - the only issue we had was the lighting in the bathroom. I'm not sure if it's the same with the other units but the 08 one only has only one light fitting in the guest bathroom and two in the main bathroom. There's none above the bathtub area so I would only assume after you install shower rails it's dark in there. What did you guys do? Or is it just this one unit that we saw that has a problem, hmm:confused2:


No it's in all of the units like that. I miss entire spots on my face shaving let alone the issue of showering in the dark. 

My buddy a couple of floors above installed his own lights in the ceiling above the shower. I think I'll just call an electrician and have them do it.


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> No it's in all of the units like that. I miss entire spots on my face shaving let alone the issue of showering in the dark.
> 
> My buddy a couple of floors above installed his own lights in the ceiling above the shower. I think I'll just call an electrician and have them do it.


Haha.. funny. Looks like we might have to do the same thing should we choose this apartment block over the others. Access to the road seems quite easy?

We were looking at Ocean Heights too and the facilities are pretty good, but the road in front seems like a nightmare. Can't imagine how it's like in the early morning when you're trying to get to work! 

Does anyone have any idea when they'll actually construct a proper road there?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Ocean Heights road was going to take "a couple of weeks" when I went to view an apartment there in November. 

The Elite Residence (2 buildings down) is almost finished now so I would imagine they would be starting to put a proper road down soon once all their construction equipment is removed.


----------

